# I posted under coupe sport!! and not me DXN



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Was typing a response to the jap thread and when I hit send the message came up as being done by coupe-sport and not me!!

I have pm'd jae about the problem but thought best put it here too so moderators can see thread ASAP in case of problem

Andy


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

mmm, I've randomly found myself logged in as different people on a couple of occasions this week... :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> Was typing a response to the jap thread and when I hit send the message came up as being done by coupe-sport and not me!!
> 
> I have pm'd jae about the problem but thought best put it here too so moderators can see thread ASAP in case of problem
> 
> Andy


Andy

See my posting when I became Coupe-sport for a while :roll: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=35993

Norman


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Jae has responded to my pm and applied something to try and sort it out.


----------

